# Help with Decreases



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi!

Can anyone help me? I want to make this "Baby Cocoon" on my USM using this pattern:

http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/index.php/2010/12/06/cocoon-pattern-for-bond-ism-knitting-machine/

My problem is that I don't understand how to decrease the stitches. I've watched the videos and understand how to decrease at the beginning of the row, but this pattern says "decrease every 7th stitch" etc.

If I take every 7th stitch off and transfer it to the next needle, then put the empty needle in non-working position, won't that leave holes?

Pleas help. My daughter wants one of these for her 1st baby and I would love to make it if I can just figure out how to do it 

Thanks!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes it will, you will need to transfer the 7th st then move the other sts over. OR, You could knit the knitting onto waste yarn and rehang it, putting a double st on every 7th needle if there are a lot of sts...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Decrease on the USM across the row will leave holes. When I have been decreasing I switch to a smaller stitch plate and it helps to keep the Lacy effect to a small amount. 
Because the decrease is near the bottom it might not be as bad as you think. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Deb - Thanks for the link!! I tried to get patterns for the knitted ball and baby hat. I went to reliefshare.org and don't know how to get the other patterns. Can you help? I knit hats daily for charity and wanted to get the patterns. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Kate - How would you do the decreases? Would you take it off machine and hand knit the last rows? I think I would do that. Ellie


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

The most common way to decrease any number of stitches across on a knitting machine is to make the decreases as the patterns calls for and then move the remaining stitches over. I don't use a Bond so I'm not sure about changing plates etc.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Osunny said:


> The most common way to decrease any number of stitches across on a knitting machine is to make the decreases as the patterns calls for and then move the remaining stitches over. I don't use a Bond so I'm not sure about changing plates etc.


again we can refer to Diana Sullivans videos on youtube. She shows a couple different ways to decrease. Yes, if you have several decreases across a row you need to move all the stitches. Tedious. It can be helped by taking the item off on waste yarn and rehanging as suggested already. Or the method of just moving them all over one to three stitches at a time or if you happen to have a garter bar using that. Kris Krafter has a garter bar out now for the Bond/USM machines. I am saving up for the bulky one.....


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the ideas to decrease. I'm going to try knitting one of these cocoons today and will try moving the stitches or may just take it off and hand knit the decreases. I figure if I can whip off those first 20" on the machine and then just have to finish up with hand knitting, it should still be much faster.

Ellie, here is the link to the knitted ball on the ReliefShare site:

http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/index.php/2011/06/07/braided-knitted-ball-for-charity-pattern-children-love-these/

Here's the Ravelry link where you can download a PDF that has great instructions:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gevlochten-bal---braided-ball

Here is a link to another page on ReliefShare that has several hat patterns:

http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/index.php/category/patterns-and-ideas/knitting-ideas/

I love the little hat pattern that's finished with an i-cord knot on top - cute!! I'm sure my 1st grandbaby needs one of those desperately!

It appears that the ladies who do these cocoons so fast on their machines have the Kris Krafter garter bar. Since I don't have one of these, can't afford to get one, and don't know how to use one, I'm just going to try moving the stitches over or taking it off and hand knitting to the end. (I've watched videos on how to make and use one, but right now I'm really pressed for time).

Getting set up to work on this now. I'll let you guys know how it goes, but since I'm a beginner...nobody hold your breath! 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Debsmom, I have a USM and when I have to decrease I take a craft needle and double thread it with a contrasting color of yarn. I then thread it thru the stitches on the needles. I find this the easiest way to remove and rehang stitches when decreasing across a row. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Deb - To remove - I just take a circular or long needle - the circular works better as the sts stay on better and take it off one st at a time. I put a little weight on my knitting - that way I have more control. Let us know how it works - thanks to you, I plan to make and take one to my club meeting. 

As you are knitting - take a long needle and weave it thru the sts and find some weights to hang on the needle - after so many rows - just keep moving the needle up and add the weights again. It works great with or without claw weights. If you have a Bond you probably don't have claw weights - if not "necessity is the mother of invention "- as the old saying goes. 

Thanks again for the links!! Ellie


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Deb -- Just want to make sure you caught the third option that's been offered -- take the stitches off (on a thin needle or on waste yarn) and then rehang them on the machine, doubling up on every 7th needle.

This is how I do the tops of baby caps. I used to take the stitches off when it was time to decrease and hand knit the rest, but I found it was faster to take them off, rehang them, doubling up to make the decreases, and then continue on the machine.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

MKjane - I never thought of that - thanks - I will try it. That is what is sooo great about this site. Ellie


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

MKjane - NOW I get it. This would definitely speed things up. Thanks for the great explanation!


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

You decrease every 7th stitch by taking that 7th stitch off the needles and putting that stitch on the needle next to it and then knit your row; do the same thing everytime it tells you to decrease. Decreasing in the middle of a row is the same as decreasing at the beginning; no holes; promise


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking for pattern for knitting machine that does animal heads that don't need knitting in the round and can be made "flat"; Have dog head that is used for golf clubs; want to find different animal head so can vary item I am knitting. GJ


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

P.s. If anyone interested in pattern for golf club dog head (made for flat putters at moment but pattern can be easily increased to fit other putters or drivers) I shall be glad to E mail them to you or put them on this site. let me know. G.J.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

While I respect the suggestion to just move every 7th stitch over, in my experience the out of work needles will create gaps (ladders) between the remaining stitches.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

ok sorry. Just tried to be helpful. Guess I was not!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

sunansand101 said:


> Debsmom, I have a USM and when I have to decrease I take a craft needle and double thread it with a contrasting color of yarn. I then thread it thru the stitches on the needles. I find this the easiest way to remove and rehang stitches when decreasing across a row. Hope this helps.


Thanks for this idea on how to remove and rehang the stitches. I've always put them on a thin knitting needle. I've seen others say they prefer to knit a few rows on waste yarn. You've give us another option. I'm going to try it!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

G.J. said:


> ok sorry. Just tried to be helpful. Guess I was not!


Please don't apologize -- all suggestions are helpful. We all have different experiences, and the forum gives us a place to share them. Someone may pick up on your idea and agree with you completely.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

G.J .- You need to go to the top of this page - click on Home - then Click on Create New Topic - then to down to Pattern Requests - click on that - it will take you to a new page - Enter Pattern Requests - start asking for the patterns you want. If you don't it will not get the question answered - it will just stay in "Help with Decreases." It is easy give it a try. It may be picked for the Forum on the first page.

You can also click on Private Messages at the top and have a message with your offering friend. I have made some neat friends thru Private Messages. Ellie


----------



## G.J. (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. I'll do that; go to create new topic. GJ


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

When you move the stitches over you do not leave empty needles! You move all the stitches over to close the gaps. This is easily done using waste yarn. or a garter bar. Knit about 5 or 6 rows of waste yarn and take it off of the needles. begin at one end or the other and rehang the stitches doubling up on the seventh needle across. Kriskrafter.com sells garter bars for the Bond. With a garter bar you take all the stitches off onto the garter bar then rehang just like you would with waste yarn. Diana Sullivan has beginner lessons on decreasing. It's well worth the time to watch the videos





Pat G.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I have made the cocoons like a sock, shaping the bottom like a sock heel. I had to play with the pattern to get it right. It takes less time than decreasing.


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, it will leave a hole.
Brother came out with a knid of a come and I do not remember its name. Any way I do not like using ti so I do my decreases by hand. :
I start at the center and place one st over the next to dercease then I move all the right end sts onto the next needle toward the center and repeat this to the end of the row.
Thne I go on the left of the first decrease and do the same going tgoward the oher way.
This would be all right for decreases but not for pattern as it would be just too involve. To make a pattern you will need an electronic machine which can be programmed. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, it will leave a hole.
Brother came out with a knid of a comb and I do not remember its name. Any way I do not like using it so I do my decreases by hand. :
I start at the center and place one st over the next to dercease then I move all the right end sts onto the next needle toward the center and repeat this to the end of the row.
Then I go on the left of the first decrease and do the same going toward the other way.
This would be all right for decreases but not for pattern as it would be just too involve. To make a pattern you will need an electronic machine which can be programmed. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I decided to do the decreases by moving the stitches. I was afraid I would really mess it up taking the stitches off and rehanging them ~ I'm just too much of a beginner!

Anyway, I got one cocoon done today. I started it yesterday, messed up quite a few times and finished it today. Messing up is part of the learning process...right???

Right now, I'm almost finished with my second cocoon and will move on to matching hats ~ having too much fun!!!!!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Debhsmomof4 said:


> Thanks for all the help. I decided to do the decreases by moving the stitches. I was afraid I would really mess it up taking the stitches off and rehanging them ~ I'm just too much of a beginner!
> 
> Anyway, I got one cocoon done today. I started it yesterday, messed up quite a few times and finished it today. Messing up is part of the learning process...right???
> 
> Right now, I'm almost finished with my second cocoon and will move on to matching hats ~ having too much fun!!!!!


Hoorah for you!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Hurray -- sounds like you're doing great! And yes, making mistakes and learning from them is all part of the process!


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

My grand mother's grand mother...used to tell her when she was a little girl "To do and to undo is always to work....."

I have found that with a knitting machine you have to have lots of patience and calm with yourself and a strong back. It is some time best to undo every thing and start again... but each time you unravel, or start again, you learn.
You will reach a point where you will hear the error!
Good luck. LM


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Kate - How would you do the decreases? Would you take it off machine and hand knit the last rows? I think I would do that. Ellie


Garter Bars are wonderful for many/multiple dec/inc, gathers etc...
dianaknits.com has youtube videos on making full use of them. If I did not have a garter bar or its faster, knit onto waste yarn or transfer the sts onto a knitting needle then rehang them doubling the dec sts on the Ns.


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes garter bar is the name of the tool I had forgotten.... I have a full "bed" size one and a smaller one for some 30 sts. and for a large gauge machine. The small one is too short as few projects have only 30 sts as they all must come out at the same time.
The tool must be perfect (absolutely straight whithout the least wave") or is useless. I do find it difficul to use and prefer to decrease as I wrote before. To place all the sts on waste yarn and rehang them with the decreases (or increases) would take me very much longer.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies - I just made 2 of these in 2 hours except for the seams. I used Ten. 3 to cast on. I then used Ten 6 for the body. I knitted 14 rows of cc and started my main color. I measured my 20" and took my cocoon off on a circular needle. 

Since I hand knit, I did the dec. row and purled back on the wrong side. It works like dec. for a hat. It takes no time at all. The pattern said that it took 5 hours. I can't believe I would put myself thru that. 

How did you do yours, Deb. Let me know. 
Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Deb - I went to the link you posted but all I saw was the pictures of the hats - no patterns. Do you know how to retrieve the hat patterns. 

Thanks to you, I have made 4 cocoons and have yarn for more. It took me 1 hour for each to knit and take off on a circular needle to knit the decreases. I do hand knit - anyone useing the cocoon pattern - it goes very fast - I put contrasting yarn for the top and bottom. I hope I didn't post this already. I thought I might do one with sport weight yarn. The KW ones are quite heavy. Maybe little ones from cold climates will be able to keep warm with these. I use fabric conditioner in the washer to finish mine for a softer touch. Thanks again, Deb.

I am soo happy to keep learning all these great tips. Ellie


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

I am so glad this is the first mail I receive about something else than garter st!

I am very new to this "Paradise" and would love to know what is a coccon???? 
As I know I shall receive an answer to day, may I also ask you to not answer me this question to morrow the 11th and then on.... one answer is more than I need. And thank you all. LM


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

LKA - Go to page 1 of the site you are on. Click on Debs posting at the top to get the Baby Cocoon. She asked for help and if you go to the top and scroll down thru these 3 pages you can find out what we are talking about. 

At the top of this page you can go up to Home and click on that - then you will be on a page with sections - go down to click on MK and it will take you to all of the MK postings. Remember always start at page 1 each time.

Don't for get links at the bottom of each page. Do the same with links. Go to Home and go thru the same index to find what you are looking for. Search at the top will let you find info for you too. Good Luck. I was new once and no one bothered to take the time to do this for me - Enjoy. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Kate - I was wondering about the hat patterns, too. Go to the top and click on the website for reliefshare.org where Deb put the main pattern - at the top of the site there are topics and the one I clicked on is - Patterns and Ideas. That will take you to the blog. There is one pattern for the multi-colored hat. I couldn't find the one for the cute purple one. Ellie


----------

